# Liberals and black face comedy...what gives?



## billc (Apr 27, 2012)

First it was Tom Hanks who appeared with a guy in black face, before that it was Ted Danson and now it is the liberal show 30 Rock, that is using black face comedy.  Excuse me, but I thought this was the worst sort of racist humor out there.  Am I wrong?  Why do liberals keep going back to this type of racist comedy and more to the point, why don't they suffer more for there overt racism?  Here is the story...it looks like there is a video linked in the article...

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollywood/2012/04/27/30-Rock-Makes-Blackface-Okay-Again



> *I've been waiting all day to see how the racially-obsessed members of Obama's Media Palace Guard would react to last night's basement-rated "30 Rock," which broadcast a live episode that included a skit where "Mad Men" star Jon Hamm showed up in an afro wig and blackface playing a Stepin Fetchit-type character. *
> 
> Much to my non-surprise, the very same media that has turned "food stamps," "basketball," and any effective criticism of Obama's failures into racism, seem to be just fine with what we've been led to believe for decades is one of the worst kinds of stereotypes out there.
> And I say to my "non-surprise," because liberals get away with doing racist things because they're, uhm, not racist.
> ...



And as a reminder, here is Tom Hanks doing a black face skit...

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollywood/2012/03/20/Tom-Hanks-Race-Jokes-Blackface


----------



## Steve (Apr 27, 2012)

Isnt Ted damson also a liberal?  He did black face too.  Personally, it's in poor taste.


----------



## Wo Fat (Apr 27, 2012)

billcihak said:


> First it was Tom Hanks who appeared with a guy in black face, before that it was Ted Danson and now it is the liberal show 30 Rock, that is using black face comedy.  Excuse me, but I thought this was the worst sort of racist humor out there.  Am I wrong?  Why do liberals keep going back to this type of racist comedy and more to the point, why don't they suffer more for there overt racism?  Here is the story...it looks like there is a video linked in the article...
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollywood/2012/04/27/30-Rock-Makes-Blackface-Okay-Again
> 
> ...



What, exactly, is your complaint?  Are you offended about blackface comedy?


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 27, 2012)

:chuckles:  Calm down, Bill.  Your prejudice doesn't half lead you up some strange paths ... and haven't you tried to whip up outrage on this one before?

This http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_and_White_Minstrel_Show was much 'worse' than any political comedy.  Of course, for quite a while no one thought there was anything bad about it - it was just a variety show with huge viewing figures after all.  These days it would never be made as, even if our black citizens weren't offended by it, there are plenty who would take offence on their behalf and kick up a self-righteous fuss.

You can tell I have little truck with such fake "Disgusted of Hemel Hempstead" behaviour.  That is not to say that stereotypes are not harmful or perpetuate racial myths but a sense of relative proportion needs to be maintained.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 28, 2012)

Sarah Silverman did it as well.  Although I don't have any inkling to her politics.  I just remember the black-face episode of her show.

Oh and they did it on an episode of "Mad Men" also... but I think that was done in context to show how insensitive they were back then.

And of course there was that Movie Soul Man.  

Oh, and what about Gene Wilder?  Was it Stir Crazy he did the black face in?  Or was it Silver Streak?  

Oh, and Neil Diamond.  Can't forget Neil Diamond. 

I think, maybe, tasteless or not... it just gets done.


----------



## granfire (Apr 28, 2012)

Cryozombie said:


> Oh, and what about Gene Wilder?  Was it Stir Crazy he did the black face in?  Or was it Silver Streak?
> 
> 
> 
> I think, maybe, tasteless or not... it just gets done.




Well, in that context 'black face' is like cross dressing...
(It was Silverstreak, BTW)


----------



## billc (Apr 28, 2012)

Remember, these liberals use their positions in front of the camera to accuse other people, especially republicans and Americans in general, of being racists.  Their access to the spotlight is used to promote their political party at the expense of the republicans.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2012)

Not a film person but wasn't there a film with two black actors made up as white 'women'? white chicks I believe it was called.
Also this http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ce-row-black-actors-white-new-production.html


----------



## granfire (Apr 28, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Not a film person but wasn't there a film with two black actors made up as white 'women'? white chicks I believe it was called.
> Also this http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ce-row-black-actors-white-new-production.html



LOL, yeah, quiet funny.
Blonds at that!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2012)

When we lose _*context*_ we lose our humanity.


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2012)

Kill your television.


----------



## Steve (Apr 28, 2012)

There have been several movies about black people posing as white people.  A couple where black guys posed as white women.  Just sayin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Don (Apr 29, 2012)

granfire said:


> LOL, yeah, quiet funny.
> Blonds at that!



Bad taste in movies. The only Unfunny Wayans. I am ashamed for you.


----------



## granfire (Apr 29, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Bad taste in movies. The only Unfunny Wayans. I am ashamed for you.



:lfao:

I am guilty of finding odd stuff funny.
I laugh most when somebody hopelessly butchers a joke....:lol:


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 1, 2012)

Yes, bill. Liberals, as a group al wear black face. These few examples of people are DEFINITELY representative of the whole liberal side of politics. Liberals are the dregs of society; nothing but blackface, flag burning, and group sodomy as far as the eye can see. They also eat babies, kick puppies, and glare angrily at anyone in a uniform.

:Eyeroll:

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billc (May 1, 2012)

Tom Hanks, is at the top of the liberal food chain with ties to obama, and SNL is pretty main stream liberal comedy outlet, and they do black face skits.  Yes, I guess I am over estimating their silliness.  Especially when they cry Racism any time they see a republican or a conservative...

Oh yeah, and Tom Hanks was the guy who smeared the vets from the pacific theater in World War 2 as racists.

And then there is this video...

And then there is this about vets...

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2012/05/01/State-Rep-Doesnt-Want-To-Attract-Veterans  The love of vets starts at 1:20 on the video...



> *STATE REP DOESN'T WANT TO ATTRACT VETERANS BECAUSE THEY HAVE 'A LOT OF ISSUES'*







> Yes, he's a Democrat.


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 1, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Tom Hanks, is at the top of the liberal food chain with ties to obama, and SNL is pretty main stream liberal comedy outlet, and they do black face skits.  Yes, I guess I am over estimating their silliness.  Especially when they cry Racism any time they see a republican or a conservative...



Oh yeah, totally. EVERY time they see a republican or conservative. EVERY SINGLE TIME! That Tom Banks really IS running the show! Bark Obama sacrifices a goat on e a month to the Mighty Hanksness that is Tom Hank. And they don't just want abortion to be legal... They run up to pregnant women and punch them right in the stomach as hard as they can! 

That, or the totality of liberal performers who HAVEN'T done black face dwarfs the number of liberal performers

Nah. Bill, you are absolutely right and most definitely not employing hyperbole. You never do that.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shesulsa (May 1, 2012)

OMG Josh if I could only rep you MORE!


----------



## Carol (May 1, 2012)

Saw a lib'rul with a Chinese menu in his hand, walking through the streets of SoHo in the rain...


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 1, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Remember, these liberals use their positions in front of the camera to accuse other people, especially republicans and Americans in general, of being racists.  Their access to the spotlight is used to promote their political party at the expense of the republicans.




Yeah, those darn liberals. Republicans NEVER promote their party on camera at the expense of democrats or liberals! Nope. Never. Never ever ever ever ever EVER!

Just the liberals. Liberals are the evil of the earth. If there is something wrong, no matter who is in office. Their evil is just THAT potent. Studies show that liberals will be the cause of the zombie apocalypse. A vote for a liberal is a vote for zombies.

Liberals also claim to like science. You know what science was used for? The atom bomb. And we all know how well that turned out. They claim to be all about the environment. THE ENVIRONMENT?? If they wanted to protect the environment, why would they blow up Japan?!

Open your eyes, people! 

Any time you see "environmentally friendly", you need to think "NUCLEAR HOLOCAUST"!! Think about it. Hydrogen fuel cells?! Bunch of little chernobyl's on wheels. 

And now they have THE LARGE HARDON SUPERCOLIDER!! Now they'll have anti-matter! 

The liberals will be responsible for the destruction of the entire UNIVERSE!!

Damn libs.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WC_lun (May 1, 2012)

Funny stuff, Josh.  Unfortunately, I can see some member's heads nodding in total agreement with you, missing out on the satire completely. It is depressing.


----------



## billc (May 1, 2012)

Promote their party, sure, accuse people of being racists, not quite.  The liberals seem to use that as a primary tool of political discourse.  Environmentalism, sure, as long as you aren't a farmer, or involved in oil, coal, natural gas production, you'll do fine.

http://www.cfact.org/a/1581/Tiny-fish-threatens-to-turn-Californias--Central-Valley-into-Dust-Bowl



> In California&#8217;s storied Central Valley, for decades one of the world&#8217;s most productive agricultural regions, an estimated 250,000 acres of prime farm land are lying fallow or dying.  The parched area bears all the signs of a prolonged drought, but the acute water shortage confronting farmers and growers is largely manmade, the result of the Interior Department&#8217;s rigorous enforcement of the ESA.
> Responding to a lawsuit brought by the Natural Resources Defense Council and other environmental groups, the Bush administration, in December 2008, agreed to divert more than 150 billion gallons of water this year from the fertile Central Valley to the San Joaquin Delta in an effort to protect the endangered Delta smelt.  With the federal government withholding water from farmers, it didn&#8217;t take long for economic devastation to grip the Central Valley.  Unemployment in the areas ranges from 20 percent to a staggering 40 percent in some agricultural communities. The Central Valley&#8217;s agricultural output is expected to decline by between $1 billion and $3 billion this year compared with 2008.




http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...wn-hydro-power



> *Environmentalists have persuaded the Department of the Interior to remove four hydroelectric dams on the Klamath River. These dams not only provide clean, green energy to the Klamath community, they sustain area ranches and farms with continual access to water. An environmentalist&#8217;s dream, right?*
> 
> But the fish! We must always put fish ahead of people!
> It seems that once upon a time, salmon would migrate upstream the Klamath River to spawn, a process that has become interrupted by the dams. For several decades, ranching and farming families have relied upon the steady stream of not only water, but also renewable energy provided by the dams. Destroying the dams would destroy these people&#8217;s livelihoods.
> ...



Yes, liberals are always so warm and fuzzy, aren't they?


----------



## billc (May 1, 2012)

And of course we now have more examples of liberals at play...thanks for the photos Josh...






Niketown





American apparel





Just some freaking clown





More niketown





Horse in riot gear





Protest signs





DISTURBING protest sign





Hoodlum





Guy Fawkes





These are all cop c

Coming to a city near you, this is just the warm up.


----------



## billc (May 1, 2012)

And more liberals at play...

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/...an_chase_demonstrators_CqeUW5E7WL492bpliLA4DK



> *VIDEO: Police hunt two OWS demonstrators suspected of dumping fecal matter outside JP Morgan Chase*



The actual video is more fun to watch...

And yet more liberals at play...

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2012/05/01/Occupy-Scuffles-With-NYPD-Resisting-Arrest

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2012/05/01/OCCUPIERS-SMASH-WINDOWS-IN-SEATTLE


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 1, 2012)

Yep. That's all liberals. Anarchists are, like, totally liberals too. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billc (May 1, 2012)

This is a fun video by Andrew Klavan...he takes on the issue of race and hollywood.  The beginning of the video touches on my point...


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 1, 2012)

Alright, let me spell this out. Even the people doing this stuff are not representative of all liberals. That's what you seem not to be getting. The occupy movement is against the people who smashed in Windows. Phoenix Jones, a liberal, was the masked vigilante you saw sprawling hoodlums down with pepper spray. It is not a one sided issue. It isn't even a two sided issue. You want to see violent conservatives, there are those too.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billc (May 1, 2012)

Anarchism...



> There are many types and traditions of anarchism, not all of which are mutually exclusive.[SUP][13][/SUP] Anarchist schools of thought can differ fundamentally, supporting anything from extreme individualism to complete collectivism.[SUP][2][/SUP] Strains of anarchism have been divided into the categories of social and individualist anarchism or similar dual classifications.[SUP][14][/SUP][SUP][15][/SUP] Anarchism is often considered to be a radical left-wing ideology,[SUP][16][/SUP][SUP][17][/SUP] and much of anarchist economics and anarchist legal philosophy reflect anti-statist interpretations of communism, collectivism, syndicalismor participatory economics. However, anarchism has always included an individualist strain supporting a market economy and private property, or morally unrestrained egoism.[SUP][18][/SUP][SUP][19][/SUP][SUP][20][/SUP] Some individualist anarchists are alsosocialists or communists[SUP][21][/SUP][SUP][22][/SUP] while some anarcho-communists are also individualists.[SUP][23][/SUP][SUP][24][/SUP]



I'm sure that the anarchists smashing the windows and fighting the police are going to vote for Romney and believe in free market capitalism...


----------



## Steve (May 1, 2012)

Nope.  They'll vote for Ron Paul because they're libertarians.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billc (May 1, 2012)

Or they are this type of Anarchist...



> *Collectivist anarchism*
> 
> _Main article: Collectivist anarchism_
> Collectivist anarchism, also referred to as "revolutionary socialism" or a form of such,[SUP][181][/SUP][SUP][182][/SUP] is a revolutionary form of anarchism, commonly associated with Mikhail Bakunin and Johann Most.[SUP][183][/SUP][SUP][184][/SUP] Collectivist anarchists oppose all private ownership of the means of production, instead advocating that ownership be collectivised. This was to be achieved through violent revolution, first starting with a small cohesive group through acts of violence, or "propaganda by the deed", which would inspire the workers as a whole to revolt and forcibly collectivise the means of production.[SUP][183][/SUP]
> However, collectivization was not to be extended to the distribution of income, as workers would be paid according to time worked, rather than receiving goods being distributed "according to need" as in anarcho-communism. This position was criticised by anarchist communists as effectively "uphold[ing] the wages system".[SUP][185][/SUP] Collectivist anarchism arose contemporaneously with Marxism but opposed the Marxist dictatorship of the proletariat, despite the stated Marxist goal of a collectivist stateless society.[SUP][186][/SUP] Anarchist, communist and collectivist ideas are not mutually exclusive; although the collectivist anarchists advocated compensation for labour, some held out the possibility of a post-revolutionary transition to a communist system of distribution according to need.[SUP][187][/SUP]



I'm not sure Ron Paul would want his guys smashing store windows, of course I could be mistaken...


Yes Josh, I believe that all liberals everywhere, and in every time, believe exactly the same things, the same ways, and are pretty much completely the same down to the black clothes and masks they all wear, all day, every day, as they go to their non-jobs of smashing Starbucks windows and pouring fecal material in Bank lobbies..they all enjoy kicking puppies, and kittens, and don't bathe or use deodorant, and they all watch SNL as they wear black face...


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 1, 2012)

Still steadfastly seeing the world as right and left wing. You know what? Never mind. Ignore.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billc (May 1, 2012)

This must be the work of a libertarian anarchist...you think...






More niketown


They must want to kill capitalism in order to make it better.


----------



## billc (May 1, 2012)

Will the occupy leaders caught planning the demolition of a bridge be voting for Romney?

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...leveland-leaders-involved-in-bridge-bomb-plot



> [h=2]One of the leaders of the Occupy Cleveland movement, Brandon Baxter, is one of those arrested for today's terrorist plot to bomb a bridge in Cleveland. Occupier Brandon Baxter appears to have gotten the guidance he sought.[/h]OCCUPIED &#8212; Occupy Cleveland organizer Brandon Baxter gets some shade in the Occupy Cleveland tent in downtown Cleveland on March 21, 2012. Baxter, one of the few remaining members of Occupy Cleveland&#8217;s physical presence downtown, said the group has seen a sharp decline in numbers since last October because of increasing disorganization. &#8220;We need guidance,&#8221; he said.​Another of today's suspects is Anthony Hayne, named previously in a report on Occupy Cleveland. &#8220;I just want to be very clear: we are not occupying Lakewood,&#8221; said Anthony Hayne, who is organizing the information session. Hayne, a Lakewood resident since 2001, said there will be about six or seven members of Occupy Cleveland, which stems from the Occupy Wall Street movement, at the table Saturday.
> Barack Obama embraced the Occupy Movement when he saw his poll numbers sliding. Now, with so called Occupiers calling themselves anarchists and hurling Molotov Cocktails, that's still apparently not far enough for some. CBS has the names and official complaint here. The plot is now directly linked to the Occupy movement. A Doug Wright, found here on Facebook, also appears to have been involved.



This deserves a thread of its own...


----------



## billc (May 1, 2012)

Josh, although you probably aren't going to see this now, you are way funnier when you are arguing with Tez...


----------



## Tez3 (May 2, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Josh, although you probably aren't going to see this now, you are way funnier when you are arguing with Tez...



Well, it is two smart people having intelligent debates after all...


----------



## billc (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, I'll give you that.  You are both smart, good people and martialtalk is lucky to have you here.  You guys do get a little grumpy though...


----------



## billc (May 6, 2012)

And Saturday Night live passes up another chance to have fun at obama's expense, it is an election year after all...



> [h=2]Any news parody show worth its salt would make hay out of President Barack Obama spiking the football over the raid that killed Osama bin Laden.[/h]And "Saturday Night Live" dutifully wrote a skit on the presidential's boastful actions intended to open the program. Only the show ended up spiking the skit, according to The Daily Caller which got a leak of the planned script for the sketch.
> The bit had Fred Armisen's Obama extolling the glories of Killing Osama bin Laden day and telling American citizens the best way to celebrate both the day and his "gusty call" to order the strike.
> What did the NBC show replace the Obama sketch with, you ask? Another bit trashing "Fox and Friends" for being dumb, biased and racist.
> The move certainly raises plenty of questions. Why was the sketch scrapped? Did NBC or the show itself feel any pressure to swap the sketch out for something that wouldn't offend President Barack Obama? Did some cast members raise objections or refuse to do the skit?
> ...


----------



## Steve (May 6, 2012)

But fox and friends is dumb and biased... And funny.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shesulsa (May 7, 2012)

There's nothing funny about Obama authorizing the kill on OBL. He got him. Your guy didn't. Your guy got voted in again. Obama WILL be voted in again, if for no other reason for that one alone.

It's not funny ... but I'm laughing my *** off.


----------



## Master Dan (May 7, 2012)

Hey what about tropic thunder it was a riot he got so into the part he started thinking he was black? and anyway you sound like the GOP can't you find something more important or serious to complain about I love John Stewarts last video Omage to Republican women saying they want the government in thier vagina? last week how about a rebutal of that?


----------



## Master Dan (May 7, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> There's nothing funny about Obama authorizing the kill on OBL. He got him. Your guy didn't. Your guy got voted in again. Obama WILL be voted in again, if for no other reason for that one alone.
> 
> It's not funny ... but I'm laughing my *** off.



Fact is George didn't want to kill OBL he was too good for business to keep the wars and profits for his buddies going while low income and patriotic young people do the dying and injuries to support the profits of the 1%

GOP Republicans anything a democrat or black person does BADDDDDDDDDDDD anything a Republican does Goodddddddddddd


----------



## Tez3 (May 7, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Yeah, I'll give you that. You are both smart, good people and martialtalk is lucky to have you here. You guys do get a little grumpy though...




As you would with a recalcitrant child who persists in not seeing the truth of a situation to the point where what it says is crass and downright wrong, not to say harmful, because they simply haven't done their homework.


----------



## Master Dan (May 7, 2012)

In France last week as the people were protesting austerity cuts and unemployment they had an OWS chant going ( there is no shortage of money it is in the pockets of the CEO's) and I don't think anyone was in black face?


----------



## Master Dan (May 7, 2012)

Well Bill no one seems to care about black face or they are to busy with thier make up this morning I am going to leave mine of when I teach class tonight since you done it and outed all us evil liberals and demcrats laying around just figuring out ways to get your money which given the number of posts you have time for must be substantial or are you on public assistance no say it ain't so


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 7, 2012)

Master Dan said:


> Well Bill no one seems to care about black face or they are to busy with thier make up this morning I am going to leave mine of when I teach class tonight since you done it and outed all us evil liberals and demcrats laying around just figuring out ways to get your money which given the number of posts you have time for must be substantial or are you on public assistance no say it ain't so



Dan, dial it back on the personal attacks. Deride the argument, not the person. That's how we do it here.

Oh yeah, and it's also in the rules.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billc (May 7, 2012)

Thank you Josh.  As much as we disagree, you are always polite about it.  I appreciate that...


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 7, 2012)

No problem.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buka (May 8, 2012)

I haven't read this thread until today. 

I think comedy, any comedy, is or isn't offensive depending on the spirit in which it was written/performed, and to the audience (or the thickness of their skin, regardless of it's hue) to which it is presented to.

I use to watch Amos and Andy as a little kid. I laughed a lot and really loved the show. I usually watched it with the Robinsons, who were a black family who lived above us in the projects. They laughed even more than I did, frequently pointing out to me which of their uncles somebody on the show reminded them of.

I suppose if I were to watch the episodes today, some people would call me something or other. Especially if I laughed. Ah, well, screw em'.


----------



## billc (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is another democrat politician wearing black face...what is it with democrats and racist behavior like this...of course this guy won't suffer for it...

http://www.newsmax.com/Politics/NY-Assemblyman-Black-Face/2013/02/25/id/491883



> A veteran New York Assemblyman says he meant no offense when he wore blackface makeup, an Afro wig, and a basketball jersey to a costume party.
> Democratic Assemblyman Dov Hikind tells CBS Newsradio 880 in New York he doesn't regret the costume he wore to a party he recently held at his home in Brooklyn for the Jewish holiday of Purim.
> A spokesman for Hikind says Monday that the Democrat with 30 years in the state Assembly wasn't immediately available for comment. But he says Hikind isn't trying to avoid the issue.
> CBS reports Hikind hired a makeup artist and wore an orange basketball jersey and sunglasses. He told CBS he never thought the outfit would be offensive.



http://dailycaller.com/2013/02/25/ny-democratic-assemblyman-wears-blackface-finally-apologizes/






]


----------



## Steve (Feb 25, 2013)

billc said:


> Here is another democrat politician wearing black face...what is it with democrats and racist behavior like this...of course this guy won't suffer for it...
> 
> http://www.newsmax.com/Politics/NY-Assemblyman-Black-Face/2013/02/25/id/491883
> 
> ...


Honest question.  Is this offensive?  When I think of black face, I think of the dark black makeup and the big, white lips... almost clownlike, usually worn with a suit and white gloves.  

Is it now offensive to be in costume as any race other than the one you're born into?  And is that, regardless of the costume, still considered "blackface?"

To be clear, I don't know what the costume that this guy was, and it may be terribly offensive.  I'm asking whether any white person dressed up as any black person is, by definition, black face, and therefore "racist."  Was Robert Downey Jr in black face in Tropic Thunder?


----------



## granfire (Feb 25, 2013)

Black face?


----------

